# Hip vs Field Quiver



## ar1220 (May 18, 2014)

I like the field style the best


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

Picked my son up a Neet leather field quiver for under $30 and liked it so much, I bought myself one. I'm sure there are better quivers out there depending on what you like but these have served us well.


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

I used to shoot a field quiver but it constantly swings when walking and the arrows were always snagging on stuff. Went to a field quiver and never looked back. Here's a side by side comparison.


----------



## MaJa77 (Jun 26, 2016)

Correction above. I used to shoot a "hip quiver" and went to a field quiver.


----------



## LOSTnWoods (Jun 16, 2010)

Thanks. I just got a new hip quiver easton but going to go get a field quiver to try out.


----------



## Scottspot50 (Nov 21, 2017)

Mounted Archery leg quivers are also good if you only want to carry arrows.


----------



## allxs (Mar 10, 2005)

Chair.


----------



## Tracker12 (Sep 22, 2003)

allxs said:


> Chair.


I do think this is the best option. Just have to avoid adding the kitchen sink in it.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I like the hip quiver best of all. Everything is at my finger tips, where I can see everything I might be looking for. Arrows don't fall out or get caught on brush & I can count my arrows as needed. Since my arrows are full length long the very nice but short Neet Leather field quiver I bought is more annoying than helpful. Carrying a score card, release, tools or tab where it's very accessible & visible is very much preferred. 
Nick


----------

